# Thank you for the add.



## Christopher Hanson (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you for the add!😁

My name is Christopher and I'm addicted to N scale Trains....

https://www.facebook.com/Christophers-Hobbies-309446085933036/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Christopher, welcome to the forum.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to the nuthouse! Were all a little crazy for trains round here haha


----------



## Christopher Hanson (Oct 19, 2016)

Testing up load of picture.....


----------



## PMOC (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome Chris, nice layout!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum.


----------

